# Iui Review



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Dear Embryologist

I hope you can help - if not who might I ask?

I've completed 2 cycles of IUI (both failures) and I rang the clinic (NHS) for a 3rd prescription for Clomid yesterday and the Dr wants to see us for a review. 

We want to try IUI again before considering IVF. When we saw the doctor at first when he recommended IUI he said they would normally try IUI 4 times, and when I pushed it they said yes - they would in some cases allow 6 in total, but would usually review after 4. 

Is it normal to have a review after 2 IUIs? Or could there be another reason?

ginger


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ginger said:


> Dear Embryologist
> 
> I hope you can help - if not who might I ask?
> 
> ...


----------

